# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  جرسة شديدة

## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

الله كريم 
*

----------


## zahababeker

*ده شنو يا الجاك . جرسة الجماعة ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					





جماعتك شايفين الخمسات في القزاز (مازيمبي بالردمية)
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*واك واك مازنبي و انا شنو زنبي 
قلت وين في القزاز و المترة رزاز 
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جرسة تقيلة والله ههههههههههه
بس انا متفائل ليهم م عارف ليه
امكن وطنية ساي بس 
وطني ولا ملي بطني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة في الفترة الاخيرة يمرقوا بكرامة البليله
*

----------


## مناوي

*هههههههههههههههههههه  

والله عارفنها براهم وفي رمضان لا كجور لا سفلي و عينك ما تشوف الا الكورة في شبك جينطارو
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كالعادة في الفترة الاخيرة يمرقوا بكرامة البليله



 ذى ما للاعبين الرجاء أمس يقول  
      لحكم الراى الله فى احنا ذاتو ؟؟ 
الله فى الله فى الله فى
*

----------

